# Magnetic Boots



## pink_princess (14 September 2012)

Im looking into buying magnetic boots - I know a lot of people dont think they help, but im up for trying anything that may work. 
My youngster has a splint that was cold and hard but has knocked it and it is now fluidy - not lame. - Is bandaged, but would normally wear leg wraps. 
My old boy has Suspensory damage behind, he currently wears cold therapy boots for 20mins a day. 

Does anyone have any experience of magnets are some boots better then others? what ones would people suggest.


----------



## applecart14 (14 September 2012)

I'd strongly recommend Bioflow boots.  I've had my horse in them daily for 12 hours (in stable) for over 8 years now and my previous horse wore them to.  They definetlely help with reducing swelling caused by wingalls and really increase circulation in the limbs, increasing heat to poor areas and helping to reduce inflammation.

Bioflow are better than everyone else because they use 'central reverse polarity'  which is another name for increasing the magnetic field in the magnets they use by laying opposing magnets opposite deposing (if that's the right word) magnets so any blood vessels that are underneath this force field get a really good workout!  Explained in laymans terms I'm afraid.  But i can only recommend what I see, and I've seen a horse on the start of six weeks of box rest due to a kick go from 4-5/10ths lame to less than one tenth lame in 24 hours without any drugs due to these beauties.  Worth £65 of anyones money I reckon!

Speaks for itself I reckon.

That said the magnetic collar for dogs did bu*ger all for my dog.

PS I Have just bought some they are £49.95 here is the link http://www.ecomagnets.com/bioflow-horseboots.htm


----------



## cands (14 September 2012)

I've heard they have produced great results with soft tissue injuries such as tendons and ligaments, as well as helping with circulation of the leg, and that they help with windgalls etc. Personally I've never heard of them helping with things such as splints or arthritis.


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (18 September 2012)

I did a study on them and they dont work. Massage boots work better or just a stable boot to keep the area warm and supported


----------



## rhino (18 September 2012)

No scientific evidence whatsoever to suggest any therapeutic effect of static magnetism.

You can buy magnets separately (and much cheaper) and sew them into rugs or leg wraps if you don't want to fork out for something with no proven efficacy  

How recent is the suspensory damage? The more cold therapy you can do through the early period of recovery the best, IME and from research


----------



## jvm100 (20 September 2012)

Scientific evidence or not, i have one who's legs fill- never lame- but magnet boots are the only things that bring it down. cold hosing, banadaging, icing has all not helped. i use the premier equine ones. they probably won't work on all, but if your at your wits end, definitely worth a try! Can you borrow any first?


----------



## muff747 (20 September 2012)

I bought magnetic stable chaps for my gelding when his hind legs used to fill overnight.  He wore them all night during the winter and they seemed to work.  His legs didn't fill when he wore them- if someone forgot to put them on, his legs would be filled in the morning.
Then after a couple of years the magnet strips split and I had to take them out until I could replace them.  He still had the boots on overnight and you know what - his legs still didn't fill.  If we forgot one night, they would fill so I really think it is the warmth that helps the circulation rather than the magnets.
Mine were not expensive ones though, perhaps the better quality one's do


----------



## applecart14 (21 September 2012)

muff747 said:



			I bought magnetic stable chaps for my gelding when his hind legs used to fill overnight.  He wore them all night during the winter and they seemed to work.  His legs didn't fill when he wore them- if someone forgot to put them on, his legs would be filled in the morning.
Then after a couple of years the magnet strips split and I had to take them out until I could replace them.  He still had the boots on overnight and you know what - his legs still didn't fill.  If we forgot one night, they would fill so I really think it is the warmth that helps the circulation rather than the magnets.
Mine were not expensive ones though, perhaps the better quality one's do

Click to expand...

Its the compression in much the same way you use stable bandages, in order to keep swelling down (as well as support the limb).  But I do feel mine help my horse as the blood flow is increased due to the magnets.

As for Rhino's suggestion, you can buy magnets separately, neodynium are the most powerful magnets in the world http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_n...ode=raw&geo_id=32031&keyword=neodymium+magnet and I sewed some round disc ones in my rug years ago, but to be honest you have to know where to place them and which side to place them, ie. the repel or attract side nearest the skin.  With bioflow boots they use a central round magnet (which I believe is a neodynium) but they have smaller magnets round the outside of this large one actually built into the disc.  This is what makes Bioflow 'more effective' than other boots and this is why they coined and patented the term 'central reverse polarity'.

And now for the science bit: Some important properties used to compare permanent magnets are: remanence (Mr), which measures the strength of the magnetic field; coercivity (Hci), the material's resistance to becoming demagnetized; energy product (BHmax), the density of magnetic energy; and Curie temperature (TC), the temperature at which the material loses its magnetism.

*All magnets should be treated with respect. * If you do decided to buy neodynium magnets be aware that they can cause broken fingers, shards can shatter from them if they clash with each other from a distance which can blind you, and you should keep them away from the heart/brain/carotid arteries and from cancerous tumours, pregnancy, and any metal work in your body or electrical device, ie. pacemaker.

These magnets should be kept away from any storage equipment, ie. floppy disc, dvd and also from credit cards as they can wipe the information from credit cards as they are so strong.


----------



## honeychop (27 September 2012)

Does anyone know if magnets wear out? Loose their polarity? I just bought some second hand veredus magnet leg wraps on ebay and they don't seem to be magnetic at all. I'm not getting any sort of resistance when i put them near each other :-( or am i not supposed too? I had some wraps ages ago and I remember they had resistance but they have since broken hence getting the newer ones.
Also - wraps or boots? 
My 21 year old boy who has arthritis in his back hocks wears thermatex leg wraps all round in the winter at night when he's in but if i get magnet boots can i put the wraps on top of the boots ????? 
His front legs have just started filling, it used to be just his backs in the cold so want to sort this asap.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (28 September 2012)

Well I do  think magnets do help in a lot of injuries and issues.  I have seen in work on many horses, tho on some issues it did not help that individual. 

I like Harpley Equestrian, they are a bit like thermalux so they don't sweat or rub.  Also They have strong magnet which penetrates 6 inches
http://www.harpleyequestrian.co.uk/equine_magnetic_therapy_products.htm.


----------



## honeychop (19 April 2013)

I've heard about these and think ill invest especially as he has just done his check ligament :-( he's bandaged up front at night then off during the day. Only just done it so its short inhand mooches then off for a scan in a couple of weeks time. Then tiny paddock for turnout. I'm concerned as he's 22 and stiff at the back and although he wears veredeus magnets at the back he can't wear these out. Ill start shopping for them


----------



## HashRouge (19 April 2013)

I've got a pair of magnetic bell boots for my mare, as she has arthritis in the coffin joint of her right fore. Tbh I have no idea whether they help or not, but I figure that even if the magnets don't do anything, surely keeping the joint warmer in winter is a good thing.


----------



## honeychop (19 April 2013)

Yes definately keeping the joints warm in winter is a major factor for mine. When my field is like a bog in winter mine goes out always rolls then stands there in a wind chill factor of who knows what then is so stiff he looks like he's got callipers on :-((((( so I end up keeping him in now when it's bitter and take him for walks instead.


----------



## lhock01 (18 September 2013)

I bought bio boots for my mare after she developed a splint. As soon as we started using them the splint gradually disappeared and has now gone completely (I know this can happen anyway but nothing started happening until I started using the boots). She has had a windgall all summer. We have had her leg scanned but nothing there. It still bothered me so put the boots on again as a last resort a couple of weeks ago, windgall has decreased dramatically. My husband laughs at me as he thinks its a load of nonsense but results speak for themselves. Best £65 I have ever spent on a horse. Will be buying another set as they are starting to fall apart now!


----------



## lelly (18 September 2013)

I use magnets on my arthritic Shetland and I swear by them. She was on one sachet of bute a day and was able to come off it when I put the magnets on. I use brod pods made by the bio flow people. They are made to go on dogs collars but as she is small she has them on watch straps on her legs.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (19 September 2013)

My horse did hes tendon over a year ago, I swear they helped in the healing process, I had the N.E.W brushing boot as you can use them in or out of the stable and can ride in them lightly, just walking.  And can be left on up to 22 hours a day and have special magnets all the way from NASA  

He now has them on overnight and off in the day.  Tendon healed fine touch wood, he's 34 so dont' do alot with him, he is sound, ground has been kind this summer as he normally suffers with his arthritis with the  hard ground

Forgot to say, spoke to the bloke at NEW and he said they dont' have to be on the limb thats affected so mine wears his on the back, it was  his front tendon he damaged.  I didn't want to put it on the bust leg to make them heat up


----------

